# Are 99.9% of forum members full of the proverbial



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

*are most forum members fos*​
Yes, I am full of the proverbial 1935.19%No, I am all knowing 2546.30%I don't know as I'm new around here1018.52%


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

As it says

Do you think most forum members are fos and just regurgitate what they've

heard??

Never train properley?

Don't follow there own examples?

Will never compete but spout like they have already?

I'm a Strong Yes

Reason, there's never any new ideas, same old cr4p just regurgitated around.

Everyone just follows on like sheep

Any Solutions (apart from logging off for good)??


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

im a strong yes too:whistling:

baahh:whistling: baahh:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I personally don't like to take advice from anyone that doesn't have a pic of themselves in their avi.

I'm not in great shape but i've put my pic there so why would someone who is obviously in better shape than me not want to advertise that fact?

The internet is a great place, you can claim to be who/whatever you like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> As it says
> 
> Do you think most forum members are fos and just regurgitate what they've
> 
> ...


 i agree 100%, but it makes me laugh the way people bang about stuff they clearly have no idea on.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

although some might disagree i think im pretty honest on here

and i rarely offer advice, mainly coz i dont claim to know a lot, but when i do its as honest as i know


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I think most people are TBH.

I mean, I used to be 210lb and 7% bf a few years back but I got shot in the hand so went down to 150lb. On the way back now though


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Theres so much on this website which is said over and over again which isnt always right. Ive been UNDER training because of people rattling on about overtraining etc. And a lot of people do just type what they've had said to them, not mentioning any names :lol:


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

i agree with the regurgitated crap part strongly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Dan said:


> Theres so much on this website which is said over and over again which isnt always right. Ive been UNDER training because of people rattling on about overtraining etc. And a lot of people do just type what they've had said to them, not mentioning any names :lol:


that one that gets me everytime.

maybe start a thred on undertraining ???


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

"you should only do one working set per exercise"

"whole foods are better"

"if you dont squat you wont grow"

"high reps are for endurance"

"low reps dont make you big"

Could go on all day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> that one that gets me everytime.
> 
> maybe start a thred on undertraining ???


what you mean its gets you every time?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*sigh*

Any Solutions = just crack on with your own training and dieting and enjoy the view from the ivory tower


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

weres sizer? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Dan said:


> what you mean its gets you every time?


makes me laugh because the overtraining posse generally dont look like theyve ever trained let alone overtrained


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dan said:


> "you should only do one working set per exercise"
> 
> "whole foods are better"
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha, that is soooooo true, hear all those time and time again. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

iwannagetbig said:


> weres sizer? :lol:


Where is Sizar?

Corrected it for you


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

ahh sh1t i clicked the wrong one


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Dan you're so full of sh*t.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Dan you're so full of sh*t.


 :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Just go along with what they say,if it makes them feel good about themselves.It's the contradiction i find amusing.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I can only speak for myself, but I'm totally honest in my journal. I don't give out much advice in other sections but when I do, it'll be based on something I've done myself. Are some people full of it? Yeah of course! You get them in all walks of life and with the anonymity the internet provides you'll come across more of 'em.

Provides some decent banter though, I f*cking love sizars posts :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yes they are...........

everyone does everythin right on here, and we're all 8%body fat, 350lb monsters....... :whistling:

i train caus i love it, dabble in gear caus i want to, diet i dont really give a toot about, if i wanna eat sh!t i do.........

if anyone dont like it............................bothered!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I personally don't like to take advice from anyone that doesn't have a pic of themselves in their avi.
> 
> I'm not in great shape but i've put my pic there so why would someone who is obviously in better shape than me not want to advertise that fact?


why would you ignore what they were saying and go by a picture? someone who has no idea what they're doing with training can compensate for this by using huge amounts of steroids and peptides.

if someone can lay down a logical and concise counter argument to the debated subject, they are just as 'correct' as someone who is ripped to **** saying that exercise X works the inner fibres of muscle Y. both are quite frankly ambiguos claims based on anecdotal evidence.

if the skinny man can produce studies backing up his claims. actual science that is repeatable time after time, would you ignore him because he is skinny and listen to mr bodybuilder xyz who supplements his 14 sessions per week with 5grams of test and 20iu's of growth hormone? would you completely disregard the actual science because it was presented by a skinny guy?

thats exactly the same as ignoring the advice a very large man is giving you about your financial investments based on his appearance, even tho he knows a lot more about it than you.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a very strong YES.

Think its hillarious when people on their first cycle go on like they have been juicing and training for years.

I don't know much about gear etc really so don't post much advice up.

I know how to pack on a lot of size fast but its the "non PC" way of doing things.

500mg of test of plenty for anyone blah blah blah

Time on = time off blah blah blah

Its hillarious.

I just join in to take the p*ss now.

Solution = Do your own thing and take advice from the experienced guys not 12st 1st cycle lads (*Sizar*)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

12st 1??? clothed last thing at night?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I no longer attempt to offer anyone advice or answer questions. I am a woman and everyone knows women dont know anything. I have learned the error of my ways. :whistling:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

its always nice to say

lower the dose its to much ! (as you hammer the gear endlessly chasing every pound)

never train for more than 40mins in out ! (as you wonder round the gym on your phone posing and generally looking good)

cant wait till saturdays cheat meal ! (like its different to the other takeaways you been eating all week)

and then when you totally out of worthless advice start a appreciation thread and let the rubbish continue


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

who would you take advice from,for punch power. tyson or bruce.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

there are quite a few people i would go to or listen to what they say on this board for most things who have alot more knowledge and experience than i do however there is ten x as many people just spouting ****e


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> 12st 1??? clothed last thing at night?


 12st 1 then their advice is good to go pal...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

here is the other classic one.

a minor celeb gets himself in good shape, ok, not big(but over 12st!!) but looks good. all of a sudden he will be slated for being a bicep boy(or whatever they are called). just because he doesnt shower himself in chalk, pass out on smelling salts and train in a 'lift big or go home' sh1tty t-shirt, everyony proceeds to slate him when he is clearly in better nick than alot on here!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Where is Sizar?

Even more importantly....Where is his coach?


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> here is the other classic one.
> 
> a minor celeb gets himself in good shape, ok, not big(but over 12st!!) but looks good. all of a sudden he will be slated for being a bicep boy(or whatever they are called). just because he doesnt shower himself in chalk, pass out on smelling salts and train in a 'lift big or go home' sh1tty t-shirt, everyony proceeds to slate him when he is clearly in better nick than alot on here!!


 Seen this a few times, that Kenzie was one. He looks good IMO but there were people with much worse physiques slating him :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

GHS said:


> Where is Sizar?
> 
> Even more importantly....Where is his coach?


Who's his coach?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well its the same fact that most guys are ass lickers on here or sheep. its funny how an argument can be going on then one of the "senior " members of the boards come into it and ass licking starts


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Virgo83 said:


> Seen this a few times, that Kenzie was one. He looks good IMO but there were people with much worse physiques slating him :lol:


 JUICERWALES's thread about that bloke from twilight was funny :lol:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

ive taken one or two pieces of good advice from this forum that i didnt know previously, and have offered advice to people on exercise/form that has worked for me.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> here is the other classic one.
> 
> a minor celeb gets himself in good shape, ok, not big(but over 12st!!) but looks good. all of a sudden he will be slated for being a bicep boy(or whatever they are called).
> 
> a natty


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a picture of myself and I think as you can see any advice I offer out should be be followed to the letter.

I don't offer advice apart from personal experience and even then I say but I've only just started so I'm not the best person to listen to.

Personally I am mixing what I am finding myself from training with what I read on here on a daily basis and paying particular attention to the more experienced members of the board.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

GHS said:


> JUICERWALES's thread about that bloke from twilight was funny :lol:


 That was a contender for thread of the month :lol:

JUICERWALES wanted to kick his head in cos his bird fancied him :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> well its the same fact that most guys are ass lickers on here or sheep. its funny how an argument can be going on then one of the "senior " members of the boards come into it and ass licking starts


 yeah your 100% correct there buddy, pal, mate, friend, bro, homie and iron warrior.

Your so clever, right and correct...

SHOUT OUT to you!!


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> who would you take advice from,for punch power. tyson or bruce.


where did tyson learn to punch....

kevin rooney. he was hardly a prolific boxer at his peak and hardly looked the part.

look at rippetoe. short fat guy, yet he's one regarded very highly in the lifting community.

mark felix's trainer (atleast the guy he had when i met him) is a bloody tiny 60yr old man.

how fast do you think usain bolts trainer norman peart can do the 100mtrs?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

JoeyRamone said:


> I* have a picture of myself and I think as you can see any advice I offer out should be be followed to the letter.*
> 
> .


 Why?? :lol: :lol: :lol:

You look about 12st??

Hope your having a laugh.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

NO..NO...NO....its only about 99.8%..

Actualy I never post questions now on the open board, got fed up of getting stupid answers, I just ask the people on here I know and trust if I need some info.

The problem with a bodybuilding forum is that there isnt actualy much to the subject, its quite finite, there are very few new things to say so the same old stuff gets repeated over and over, thats fine if you are new to it but a bit tedious if you've been around a while


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> why would you ignore what they were saying and go by a picture? someone who has no idea what they're doing with training can compensate for this by using huge amounts of steroids and peptides.
> 
> if someone can lay down a logical and concise counter argument to the debated subject, they are just as 'correct' as someone who is ripped to **** saying that exercise X works the inner fibres of muscle Y. both are quite frankly ambiguos claims based on anecdotal evidence.
> 
> ...


Would you listen to an out of shape man telling you how to get in shape?

No more than i'd listen to a dentist with bad teeth.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> where did tyson learn to punch....
> 
> kevin rooney. he was hardly a prolific boxer at his peak and hardly looked the part.
> 
> ...


i dont know? but who would you choose.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

God said:


> Or Smitch on what boxers to get. You get the idea...


I don't know what you mean...... :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS said:


> Why?? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You look about 12st??
> 
> Hope your having a laugh.


more like 11:laugh:


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

GHS said:


> Why?? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You look about 12st??
> 
> Hope your having a laugh.


cheers mate! lol nah of course I'm joking

I have no experience at all really therefore don't offer advice.

I have noticed how much of the stuff is regurgitated and I could of course do that but decide I don't know anything for sure just what I've read so I'll leave it to someone else.

....and 12.5 actually! :cool2: with lots of body fat woop woop


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

mal said:


> more like 11:laugh:


 Surely it was a typing error


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Would you listen to an out of shape man telling you how to get in shape?
> 
> No more than i'd listen to a dentist with bad teeth.....


like i said, it depends on the logic presented in his argument and if he could back it up with studies. if you look at the majority of the best trainers in the world, they all look like ****. those who can't do usually teach. because they suck so badly at training they usually end up teaching really quite well because they bother to sift through all the **** and find what is actually important and works.

a lot of people listen to mark rippetoe. he's a fat man.

if andy bolton posted on here without you knowing who he was, and without a avatar. regardless of what he was saying you would automatically ignore him even tho he's the worlds best deadlifter.

i just find your logic confusing so im arguing devils advocate.

personally i think experience > size.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

JoeyRamone said:


> cheers mate! lol nah of course I'm joking
> 
> I have no experience at all really therefore don't offer advice.
> 
> ...


 Good stuff 

Give Sizar a PM and give him some advice on how to putt on another 7lbs....


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

GHS said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Give Sizar a PM and give him some advice on how to putt on another 7lbs....


 :lol:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> i dont know? but who would you choose.


who ever explained the point to me in a manner that made me understand the logic behind it, and in a way that didn't have massive holes in the logic. usually backed up with studies.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> Surely it was a typing error


ye sorry 110 pounds


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

Smitch said:


> *I personally don't like to take advice from anyone that doesn't have a pic of themselves in their avi.*
> 
> I'm not in great shape but i've put my pic there so why would someone who is obviously in better shape than me not want to advertise that fact?
> 
> The internet is a great place, you can claim to be who/whatever you like.


YES and YES!!! see this happen soo much!! everyone can be a keyboard warrior, preeching, but only a few can prove what theyve done works!


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

JoeyRamone said:


> I have a picture of myself and I think as you can see any advice I offer out should be be followed to the letter.


I hope you are joking!! :innocent:

For me the real issue is that so many (the majority) take themselves so seriously on here, when theres now probably 2 or 3 members that are what I'd call proper Bodybuilders, the rest of us use it as a hobby.

There used to be users like ninepack, rightyo, TT, BritBB, James L and many more (got a [email protected] memory for names!) that (a) knew what they are doing and ( B) had great physiques who'd offer advice or info.

We now, with the exception of PSCarbs journals have very little to chew over.  For me the site appeals more now to the beginner / intermidiate trainers...which is why the same posts are continually recycled over and over.

Theres very few informative journals (again excluding PSCarbs from thsi) just the same old tat most of which is banter.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> like i said, it depends on the logic presented in his argument and if he could back it up with studies. if you look at the majority of the best trainers in the world, they all look like ****. those who can't do usually teach. because they suck so badly at training they usually end up teaching really quite well because they bother to sift through all the **** and find what is actually important and works.
> 
> a lot of people listen to mark rippetoe. he's a fat man.
> 
> ...


We're not talking about proven atheletes or trainers here. The point being made is that there's a lot of guys on here spouting sh1t and hiding behind a screen.

Actions talk volumes and words are cheap. If you can say 'hey, i did this and now this is what i look like' and you look good then i'll believe you. If you say 'well my mate down the pub did this and that and he's ripped and massive' but you're a skinny little runt then i'm not going to be taking your advice.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> who ever explained the point to me in a manner that made me understand the logic behind it, and in a way that didn't have massive holes in the logic. usually backed up with studies.


no, you have tyson ,a very hard hitting person ,agree.

bruce also a very hard hitting person and fast.

you wanted to learn to punch,say because you were being bullied or something for being gay? who would you choose


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm gaining lots of confidence from this thread! lol of course I was joking


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I really gain alot form the posts by PScarb and the other Mods. Also certain members who have great knowledge and i respect are Peahead, Mars,Hilly, martin brown and the other power liftin guys. JW gives good advice if you want a tell it like it is answer :whistling:

However there are alot of tits saying the same old tripe...


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> no, you have tyson ,a very hard hitting person ,agree.
> 
> bruce also a very hard hitting person and fast.
> 
> you wanted to learn to punch,say because you were being bullied or something for being gay? who would you choose


i'd choose a trainer who had a prove track record of producing hard punching athletes. i would not go to mike tyson because he has no track record and quite frankly i don't think he understands what the hell he's doing most times. he seems perma punch drunk.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

JoeyRamone said:


> I'm gaining lots of confidence from this thread! lol of course I was joking


mate you look good in your avi,i think everyone should post there real selves up on here. :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Also most thread on here are way off topic by about post 10.

Who is harder than who...

Who is better natty or roiders etc...

It terrible


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mal said:


> mate you look good in your avi,i think everyone should post there real selves up on here. :thumb:


Yep, he looks better than me!

Fvcker.... :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> i'd choose a trainer who had a prove track record of producing hard punching athletes. i would not go to mike tyson because he has no track record and quite frankly i don't think he understands what the hell he's doing most times. he seems perma punch drunk.


bruce was a great teacher in the marcial art's,i would choose him.

correct tyson is a loose cannon.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Smitch said:


> We're not talking about proven atheletes or trainers here. The point being made is that there's a lot of guys on here spouting sh1t and hiding behind a screen.
> 
> Actions talk volumes and words are cheap. If you can say 'hey, i did this and now this is what i look like' and you look good then i'll believe you. If you say 'well my mate down the pub did this and that and he's ripped and massive' but you're a skinny little runt then i'm not going to be taking your advice.


that's the point i'm trying to make mate. how many people on this forum who look good have any proven track record replicating the results in other people? what works for a single individual is not always applicable to the entire population.

unless the person who is advising you has a portfolio of BB'ers or strength athletes that they have made, the advice they give is just as anecdotal as a keyboard warriors.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Yep, he looks better than me!
> 
> Fvcker.... :lol:


not in those yfront's:lol:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

mal said:


> bruce was a great teacher in the marcial art's,i would choose him.
> 
> correct tyson is a loose cannon.


i don't know anything about bruce so i can't really comment. if he has a proven track record at reproducing his results then yeah i'd very much listen to what he said.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mal said:


> not in those yfront's:lol:


They're actually Diesel boxers! :tongue:

I also have them in pink, lilac, and yellow. :thumb:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i spend the majority of my time reading this forum. dont really post a lot, purely because i have realtively little knowledge. generally i will only give advice on a topic if i have experience with it.

i only really follow advice from a few members of this forum, as to me, its quite apparent who knows what they're talking about and who doesnt know their ar$e from their elbow. its like anything your always going to get people who claim to know everything. just have to use common sense to filter out the rubbish.


----------



## bloodsweatgears (Aug 4, 2009)

Only peruse the board now and then, relatively new to BB and don't pretend to know 1\10000th as much about it as some on here but there's too much a$s licking on this board.

For example, I've noticed a few times that one member will post up his/her diet and it will get slated, yet a 'more senior' member will post an almost identical diet that they are following, nobody bats an eyelid and worships the hell outta them.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

NO..NO...NO....its only about 99.8%..

Actualy I never post questions now on the open board, got fed up of getting stupid answers, I just ask the people on here I know and trust if I need some info.

The problem with a bodybuilding forum is that there isnt actualy much to the subject, its quite finite, there are very few new things to say so the same old stuff gets repeated over and over, thats fine if you are new to it but a bit tedious if you've been around a while


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, so I'm not alone then:lol: :lol:

I also noticed that when somebody renowned comes into a thread there's no

debating, saying they maybe wrong, this is the key imo, debate is how we

learn new things, no one man knows all about BBing, I've noticed prodiver

has stopped posting as much, kept getting slated (not wrongly tbh:lol but

the guy was good at putting a point across, I hardly ever agreed with him but

I respected his opinion and the way he put it across, even trying to prove he

was right when he was clearly wrong:lol:

Seems if your opinion doesn't fit then your ridiculed sometimes, shouldn't be

the case.

All experience should be taken into account

My all time fav regurgitated sh1te

500mg once pwk, keep it simple:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

i come on here because i like the general section banter.

if im honest apart from pscarb who i know personally and he does know his stuff inside out , the people who i would go to for advice would never even consider going on a forum for all of the above reasons stated!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I personally don't like to take advice from anyone that doesn't have a pic of themselves in their avi.
> 
> I'm not in great shape but i've put my pic there so why would someone who is obviously in better shape than me not want to advertise that fact?
> 
> The internet is a great place, you can claim to be who/whatever you like.


you dont take my advice?!?!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

iwannagetbig said:


> weres sizer? :lol:


At least sizar is making an effort to learn, unlike some  .


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheese said:


> NO..NO...NO....its only about 99.8%..
> 
> Actualy I never post questions now on the open board, got fed up of getting stupid answers, I just ask the people on here I know and trust if I need some info.
> 
> The problem with a bodybuilding forum is that there isnt actualy much to the subject, its quite finite, there are very few new things to say so the same old stuff gets repeated over and over, thats fine if you are new to it but a bit tedious if you've been around a while


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, so I'm not alone then:lol: :lol:
> 
> I also noticed that when somebody renowned comes into a thread there's no
> 
> ...


Ive only been using gear for about a year yet if a new member considering their first cycle says hes got loads of test prop for ed jabs then I would quite happily say '500mg test e once per week' 

Does this put me in the 99.9% ?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I have actually had a few respected members say one thing in a thread and then send me a pm with different info and stating they would get crucified if they said it in open forum with all of the holier then thou's knocking about lately.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> At least sizar is making an effort to learn, unlike some  .


Absolutely, I respect the lads training as well, seems to put 100% into everything.

I've noticed he doesn't interfere too much on subjects he knows little about

now, so maybe he's learnt his lesson tbh, hope so because I think he'll go far

if he carries on with his good attitude:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Another thing that makes me laugh is "The compertive journal" section is just full of arsse likcing and crap.

In most of the journals you get 1 serious training update or post about their diet etc to 50 posts of banter and crap.

Makes it very hard to keep up with the persons actual journey sifting through all the ass licking and other crap.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

im outraged. absolutely seething with outraged anger. something must be done


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> Ive only been using gear for about a year yet if a new member considering their first cycle says hes got loads of test prop for ed jabs then I would quite happily say '500mg test e once per week'


The point I was making is its said a hundred times a day, a small search would

make them realise

Whats wrong with test prop for a first cycle anyway?? Test is test, find out

if you get on with it sooner and if you don't its out of your system quick:confused1:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I only got upto page 4 and got bored of reading the same old S**T tbh. I'd feel fvckin sorry for anyone straying to this forum in a quest for iformation, advice, knowledge because the majority of people on this forum now are pricks who just take the p!ss. Not mentionig any names, do I need to? 

To be honest I've stopped using this forum for advice because I know all I'll get if I ask a "stupid question" is page upon page of useless sh!te whereas I can look elsewhere and have what I was looking for within a couple minutes.

There must be 3 people on this forum I could rely on and trust for very good, reliable information, these three people I feel have went to massive lengths to learn everything about their sport from nutrition, training, supplementation and steroids; they are Weeman, B|GJoe and Prodiver.

I haven't went to any of them yet for specific information but if there was something on my mind or if I needed help I feel I could rely on these.

^ isn't that why this forum is up? Oh and I feel this thread is pointless, when thinking about this thread, did you not have in mind "the proverbial crap is a chinese whisper of experiences and opinions?" unless stuff can be backed up by science (which allot cannot because of way too many differing factors between each individual on all factors training/nutrition etc. everything has to be assumed as OPINION nothing else).

Oh and just a point;

A English Literature teacher - she isn't Roald Dahl - so why listen to a word she says?

A music teacher - he's not slash, Van Halen, Jimmi Hendrix - so why the fvck listen?

A home economics teacher - isn't the next Gordon Ramsy - so why listen?

My morral, you don't have to be a 350 pound 5% bf monster freak of freaks to know your stuff! So just give the fvck up on this "oh he musn't have a clue what he's talking about because he doesn't have a photo up", I don't have mine as DP - I'm not a feckin trophy!

End rant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

the copy and paste brigade make me die.

google-copy-paste-guru


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

wouldnt ask Hendrix for help mate. hes dead


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> The point I was making is its said a hundred times a day, a small search would
> 
> make them realise
> 
> ...


 Yeah I see what youre saying. I havent been here that long and when I read a thread title I can almost guess all the responses before even opening it.

I wouldnt have wanted to jab everyday on first cycle as didnt really know what I was doing so, more jabs = more chance of abcess IMO


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heres how it is

15st + roider = Good advice (unless roider is super lean then allowed to be lighter)

Natty = sh1t advice

Fact


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> the copy and paste brigade make me die.
> 
> google-copy-paste-guru


the copy and paste brigade make me die.

google-copy-paste-guru the copy and paste brigade make me die.

google-copy-paste-guru the copy and paste brigade make me die.

google-copy-paste-guru the copy and paste brigade make me die.

google-copy-paste-guru the copy and paste brigade make me die.

google-copy-paste-guru the copy and paste brigade make me die.

google-copy-paste-guru the copy and paste brigade make me die.

google-copy-paste-guru

i like ctrl and v


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> wouldnt ask Hendrix for help mate. hes dead


Another great awe-inspiring post of yours ash?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> I only got upto page 4 and got bored of reading the same old S**T tbh. I'd feel fvckin sorry for anyone straying to this forum in a quest for iformation, advice, knowledge because the majority of people on this forum now are pricks who just take the p!ss. Not mentionig any names, do I need to?
> 
> To be honest I've stopped using this forum for advice because I know all I'll get if I ask a "stupid question" is page upon page of useless sh!te whereas I can look elsewhere and have what I was looking for within a couple minutes.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

absolutely, i tend to slip them inbetween your groundbreaking wonderful reads.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> Yeah I see what youre saying. I havent been here that long and when I read a thread title I can almost guess all the responses before even opening it.
> 
> I wouldnt have wanted to jab everyday on first cycle as didnt really know what I was doing so, more jabs = more chance of abcess IMO


EOD would be fine

See what I did there:whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> the copy and paste brigade make me die.
> 
> google-copy-paste-guru


ye that sh1t happens all the time.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Heres how it is
> 
> 15st + roider = Good advice (unless roider is super lean then allowed to be lighter)
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Joe please bend over so I can lick your ass mate, buddy, pal and friend.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, so I'm not alone then:lol: :lol:
> 
> I also noticed that when somebody renowned comes into a thread there's no
> 
> ...


I got some good advice from prodiver, I actualy changed the way I trained my chest because of what he said and I have made great progress after years of almost nothing. Its a shame he doesnt post much now as he actualy had interesting and new ideas about stuff, even if it was wrong it was always worth looking into, and debate it was a forum is all about


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Heres how it is
> 
> 15st + roider = Good advice (unless roider is super lean then allowed to be lighter)
> 
> ...


Sorry don't agree

16st + roider or 15st ripped:rolleye:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you dont take my advice?!?!


Well, if i wanted advice on ear sex you'd be my first port of call bud. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Well, if i wanted advice on ear sex you'd be my first port of call bud. :thumbup1:


bingo


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

To be honest I think the forum is full of too many people like me who just like to take the p*ss.

We just use this place as somewhere to talk crap and keep us amused.

Make silly threads about pointless things etc.

But without us the board would be a boring place.

If everyone was serious and only talked about training etc you would only get about 15 posts a day.

Rather than the 1000+ we have.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Ashcrapper said:


> absolutely, i tend to slip them inbetween your groundbreaking wonderful reads.


 

What a sh1t thread.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS said:


> To be honest I think the forum is full of too many people like me who just like to take the p*ss.
> 
> im not like you ,im in shape:lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

GHS said:


> To be honest I think the forum is full of too many people like me who just like to take the p*ss.
> 
> We just use this place as somewhere to talk crap and keep us amused.
> 
> ...


yes banter is essential to keep the board alive, as you say it simply wouldnt exist if it was just about training and that goes for any board on any subject


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

mal said:


> No mate you WERE in shape back in the 90's when you avvy picture was taken :whistling:
> 
> Recent pictures of you are nowhere to be seen:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS said:


> my cameras fvked:thumb:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Heres how it is
> 
> 15st + roider = Good advice (unless roider is super lean then allowed to be lighter)
> 
> ...


Hey jo, you're wonderful

Thing is, I hate all the ar4e kissing myself.....

Shout out to GHS

NO..NO...NO....its only about 99.8%..

Actualy I never post questions now on the open board, got fed up of getting stupid answers, I just ask the people on here I know and trust if I need some info.

The problem with a bodybuilding forum is that there isnt actualy much to the subject, its quite finite, there are very few new things to say so the same old stuff gets repeated over and over, thats fine if you are new to it but a bit tedious if you've been around a while


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

il post some up at the end of my next cycle,in about 2 year's:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah yeah whatever old timer 

Your a fat c*nt hiding behind pictures of yourself from 15 years ago :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS said:


> Yeah yeah whatever old timer
> 
> Your a fat c*nt hiding behind pictures of yourself from 15 years ago :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

GHS said:


> Yeah yeah whatever old timer
> 
> Your a fat c*nt hiding behind pictures of yourself from 15 years ago :lol: :lol:


Say what you,like about the older members GHS, you won't make it to their age you durty scummy roider, your heart will fail at 30.

Ow an all, painted on beards are no substitute for real sted beard.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BillC said:


> Say what you,like about the older members GHS, you won't make it to their age you durty scummy roider, your heart will fail at 30.
> 
> Ow an all, painted on beards are no substitute for real sted beard.


 Nothing agaist the older member just ones who hide behind show pics from 15 years + ago....

Take tel for example....He's an old c*nt but still has the plums to post a semi recent (within the last 12 months) of himself.

That deserves a SHOUT OUT!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS said:


> Nothing agaist the older member just ones who hide behind show pics from 15 years + ago....
> 
> Take tel for example....He's an old c*nt but still has the plums to post a semi recent (within the last 12 months) of himself.
> 
> That deserves a SHOUT OUT!!


 :lol: 10 actualy:tongue: i will be back to that very high standard by december lol.its just my genetics.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

mal said:


> :lol: 10 actualy:tongue: i will be back to that very high standard by december lol.its just my genetics.


 10 year old avvys are not valid. FACT.com


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS said:


> 10 year old avvys are not valid. FACT.com


 i thought it might inspire people,even natty's


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

mal said:


> i thought it might inspire people,*even natty's*


Nah, That just makes them even more bitter

Best Hide behind a pic of some cute animal or some sh1t, then you can post [email protected] about your hard 130lb mate who knocks out 18st roiders and the strongest bloke you knew was down pub, never lifted in his life but could carry 10 bricks at a time.. YAWWWWWWWN

Oh and by way, BEING BIG DOES NOT MAKE YOU HARD

+

Bruce Lee could knock out a gorilla

Shame brucie could take a plain old paracetamol tab:whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Where the fvck did that thread go slagging off roiders?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Got deleted because roiders are superia and it broke forum rules!!

Rule number 1 : Don'd Diss roiders init.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> Where the fvck did that thread go slagging off roiders?


Fck Knows

I for one want it re instated

Fckin ROIDERS

Who the fck they think they are...

Im going to tell them that taking ROIDS does not in fact make you alpha, desirable to women and superior to Nattys

Now where is that thread:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Nah, That just makes them even more bitter
> 
> Best Hide behind a pic of some cute animal or some sh1t, then you can post [email protected] about your hard 130lb mate who knocks out 18st roiders and the strongest bloke you knew was down pub, never lifted in his life but could carry 10 bricks at a time.. YAWWWWWWWN
> 
> ...


funnily enough i have a mate who can carry 13 bricks at a time, hes only 60Kg and once beat up a 20Stone bouncer :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Smitch said:


> *I personally don't like to take advice from anyone that doesn't have a pic of themselves in their avi.*
> 
> I'm not in great shape but i've put my pic there so why would someone who is obviously in better shape than me not want to advertise that fact?
> 
> The internet is a great place, you can claim to be who/whatever you like.


i like my avi, my pics are in my album for when people call me "twiggy"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Bruce Lee could knock out a gorilla


really? could have made himself some coin then if he was still around


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Nah, That just makes them even more bitter
> 
> *Best Hide behind a pic of some cute animal* or some sh1t, then you can post [email protected] about your hard 130lb mate who knocks out 18st roiders and the strongest bloke you knew was down pub, never lifted in his life but could carry 10 bricks at a time.. YAWWWWWWWN
> 
> ...


HOI:cursing:

My pic as you well know is not suitable for public viewing owing to the fact that i'm a fat cnut:cool2:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

GHS i just saw your new avy and i can't rep you.....life's not fair


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> funnily enough i have a mate who can carry 13 bricks at a time, hes only 60Kg and once beat up a 20Stone bouncer :whistling:


Quality:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

StephenC said:


> HOI:cursing:
> 
> My pic as you well know is not suitable for public viewing owing to the fact that i'm a fat cnut:cool2:


No mate, Your not FAT:whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It isnt hard to find the guys that know what they are talking about.

But then again, if one was to keep an open mind he may just learn something every day if he looks hard enough.

There is not one way to skin a cat.

What does bother me as it does a guy at work.

Dude looks great, but he has been on gear for 10 plus years, his suggestion of I look better than you so you need to follow my advice I find quite insulting.

Said person is the first one to call someone fat, insult someone, yet has the gall to suggest he knows something due to his fine body through good genetics and massive amounts of gear.

I find it insulting that some members and people at my work, pick on others to make them selves appear better.

It just makes them look like an ass and too bad they dont see them selves in the light that others see them.

If advice is good, then it isnt any better comming from a pro bodybuilder or a skinny twerp, or a fat fcuk.

Advice is just that.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

JW's a lying cvnt too.

Bet he's not even really green.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Theres no ideas? what a joke, do you blame them?

All people ever get when they come up with new ideas is stamped all over on, flamed and belittled so dont be annoyed that its full of the same old sh1t everyday.

One thing that does p1ss me off on here is litening to people telling others who are on gear that they need to eat 56990 cals every minute, sleep for 7.5.455 hours a night and if you havent been training for 35 fckin years you'll be wasting your time and will be very dissapointed when that is completely ott and totally not the case.

One of the main reasons i will be asking my advice on gear and training only through pm to certain members.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

andysutils said:


> Theres no ideas? what a joke, do you blame them?
> 
> All people ever get when they come up with new ideas is stamped all over on, flamed and belittled so dont be annoyed that its full of the same old sh1t everyday.


Mate that is so true..

Before I ran my shic cycle, I had been thinking about it for a while..

Some dude came on and posted what was obvioulsy a Borreson style Shic course..

You should have seen the fckin flames the guy got, Just because no one has any idea about anything other than a 12 weeks test deca course

People were flaming about stuff they had zero knowledge

It was only when myself and CON saw the cycle for what it was and were genuinely interested, the flaming stopped

Anytime anyone whos not well known on board posts things that are bit "thinking outside box" they get shut downand flamed to fkc, so no wonder people dont bother


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Theres no ideas? what a joke, do you blame them?
> 
> All people ever get when they come up with new ideas is stamped all over on, flamed and belittled so dont be annoyed that its full of the same old sh1t everyday.


i agree with what your saying there!

my training suits me but im sure if i posted up my workouts they would be pulled to pieces by people that CLEARLY are doing something wrong, hence the reason why my input into training programmes/ journals is less than minimal.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> JW's a lying cvnt too.
> 
> Bet he's not even really green.


You got bad eyesight

Where do I look green:whistling:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Site is good for steroid advice etc but as for the rest is just pointless banter with like minded people?????????Something to do while the kids hog the telly! :lol:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

This is something that ive noticed as ive been part of a variety of specialized forums over time. Now, compared to an ordinary person on the street, these people that are full of it, know a great deal.

But compared to the people on this forums, who have spent even more time agonizing over the issue, they know very little. And it can sometimes be hard to go from being the most knowledgeable person in the room in one setting, to one of the least knowledgeable in another setting.

I try not to give advice unless i am relatively certain that it is good advice. On the forums i try not to give an advice that i haven't tried out myself, and in fact, try not to give much out at all.

But in real life, people will ask me my advice all the time, and i will give it because although i might not know as much as some of you guys do, compared to a normie, i am exceptionally well researched, and have at least tried a small variety of things out.

edited to add: my policy is to never accept advice of someone, that doesn't have a physique that i would like to have. And also that they either haven't taken steroids, or, are honest about doing so.

On forums, trusting the moderators is an obvious one.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think you can spot the bullsh!tters a mile off as when pushed they can't back up anything they say... no one can hide behind cut and paste forever. I love the threads from members whose first post on the forum is a 'lecture on how to bulk' that's basically a ripped off artcile from another site... how these tards get ripped is beautiful :death: :lol:

In respect of my own standard I'd be the first to admit I'm well out of the game - only just coming back from pretty much two years of not training a lot, and there are a lot of members on here in better shape than I ever was or will ever be. I do have a bit of training under my belt though (twelve years on and off), and have done some work for supplement companies and worked with stats on medical studies, so do feel I have some genuine knowledge to contribute... and that's what I enjoy on forums the most, sharing and discussing training, diet and all the rest of it and learning new stuff. I still feel a bit pathetic sometimes giving advice though, especially when there are guys on here in better shape than I've ever been.

Because of this I try and qualify any advice I do give - if it's from expereince I'll say so, if it's theory from a study or article I'll say that too and link to the original. If I have no knowledge on something I'll stay the fcuk out of the thread. I also trust people to take me up on things if I've got them wrong - I actually kind of like that as it either forces me to learn something new, or gives me a clue that I'm on the right track.

The kind of forum poster I trust the least are the ones who talk as if they know it all but don't debate open mindedly, they just state things as if they know it all...anyone with a brain and a bit of experience knows that there are lots of variables involved in training and diet, and it's impossible to know it all and always get it all right.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> I think you can spot the bullsh!tters a mile off as when pushed they can't back up anything they say... no one can hide behind cut and paste forever. I love the threads from members whose first post on the forum is a 'lecture on how to bulk' that's basically a ripped off artcile from another site... how these tards get ripped is beautiful :death: :lol:
> 
> In respect of my own standard I'd be the first to admit I'm well out of the game - only just coming back from pretty much two years of not training a lot, and there are a lot of members on here in better shape than I ever was or will ever be. I do have a bit of training under my belt though (twelve years on and off), and have done some work for supplement companies and worked with stats on medical studies, so do feel I have some genuine knowledge to contribute... and that's what I enjoy on forums the most, sharing and discussing training, diet and all the rest of it and learning new stuff. I still feel a bit pathetic sometimes giving advice though, especially when there are guys on here in better shape than I've ever been.
> 
> ...


Nice post.

For the record, I read your posts with enjoyment and an open mind, I appreciate you posting mate, and welcome your posts.

I love a good debate as well.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Mate that is so true..
> 
> Before I ran my shic cycle, I had been thinking about it for a while..
> 
> ...


most people on here don't even know who Borreson was:cursing:, RIP brother(i miss our chats)


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Nice post.
> 
> For the record, I read your posts with enjoyment and an open mind, I appreciate you posting mate, and welcome your posts.
> 
> I love a good debate as well.


I agree with hacks that your posts are ones I enjoy reading - they are informed, present the information and opinions in a fairly "as is" way, and differentiate between the nature of the evidence that is substantiating assertions (your opinion, anecdotal, study, etc).



*On the nature of information and evidence.*
​
I was in mixed minds when reading this thread, as whilst I understand the underlying sentiments of the OP, a great deal of information in any walk of life gets repeated, often without critical analysis. The biggest danger with this I suspect is the "Chinese whispers" scenario.

*A matter of confidence*

The presentation of discovery of new knowledge is not particularly common on BB forums, even though I am sure lots of people are discovering things every day which are unknown to others. Maybe this is because they feel that their opinion is not worthy or they have a low opinion of themselves, or maybe they think the discovery is so trivial that it is not worth mentioning. In the former case, those people maybe copying and pasting stuff because they feel that it is superior or more eloquently put than their own thoughts. In the second case often people just don't notice those "hey that's handy" discoveries they make every day, such as how a slight change in hand position can alter the load path and which bodyparts get worked, or how one can get a piece of chain and a pin from B&Q (or any good hardware store) and make their own microweights for the gym.

I would really hope that all posters have more confidence in saying what they have found - even if it turns out to be untrue, or if it seems like a tiny thing, if you have discovered something that you though was interesting it should be worth saying it. Likewise I would hope that others would not take the **** out of the triviality of peoples discoveries. It is often the small little observations that give us our breakthroughs.

*Indicating the reliability of evidence*

One thing that personally bugs the hell out of me (but I admit that I am guilty of it myself sometimes) is failing to differentiate between different types of evidence, or stating "this is the way it is". IMO very few things are absolute rules in life, with the exception of some bits of mathematics. We can believe something to be true, or state that there is a scientific consensus in favour of an idea, or we can present evidence that supports or opposes an assertion/claim. Different types of evidence have different values too eg( one of my experiments is very unreliable when weighted up against double blind, multicentre replicated, controlled study of half a million people ).

*More than one way to skin a cat*

Although some people may suspect that I prefer evidence from formal scientific studies, I actually like a mixture of approaches:

1 The formal studies in humans (double blind, placebo, etc).

2 The invivo animal models (I know a lot of people don't like the evidence from this but I think that it can be excellent as it gets round the limits introduced by ethical issues of human vivisection).

3 The "in the trenches" experience - such as my friend Wen's experience from his job and passion for researching AMPk and metabolic syndrom, or PScarb's experience with bringing lots of people in for competition, so it is not just through self observation but honing skills on oneself and on others ).

4 Personal experimentation (crude and of varying reliability, but answers questions where nobody wants to do the research, or where ethical constraints prevent formal study).

5 The day to day observations that we all make, but unfortunately often get forgotten, or never mentioned. Sometimes they are even subconcious learnings.

*Shills and misleaders*

I have a big alarm system in my head against shills and people trying to covertly hawk and hype their products, dressing it up as psudoscience. Apart from this making it difficult for us all to get to the truth in a matter, it also tarnishes the credibility of the scientific method itself. Luckerly this is less prevalent here than on some of the other boards.

*Taking responsibility for assessing information*

I think that there is a need for people to be able to weight up information and evidence off their own back, not just for bodybuilding but for life. I will question any claims I read, and question them quite comprehensively through my own research before acting on those things with one of most precious assets - my own body.

*It's not right, just the best guess so far*

No source of information is infallible, however I have a fair idea of who I would turn too for relatively reliable information on a particular topic. I have dealt with some of the top scientists in their fields from around the world, and they don't get it right all the time - infact some of the best scientists know that they may well be wrong but it is just the best model they have at that time.

*There is no shame in where you stand, just in where you want to get to*

If someone has a problem in understanding a study, or what someone means by something, I would hope that they would ask. There is no shame in not understanding something IMO, but there is in letting the ignorance persist when you want to know. We ALL have start somewhere, and we are all learning throughout our lives. It is very similar to the lad who starts out in bodybuilding at 7st but is keen to learn and improve - no shame, just some of the most motivated people out there, and great to work with.

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

fukinggg hells bells, go out to get some trainers and a subway and come back and this has 10 pages of babble :lol:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> As it says
> 
> Do you think most forum members are fos and just regurgitate what they've
> 
> ...


Aggre with you 100%

One of reasons this is my first post for some time. I used to spend a bit of time on the board, but now only have a quick look every few nights.

There is still some good info to be found here but for me there is to much bull ****e that you have to go through to find it.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

This may sound like butt kissing but is sincere - Joshua and Hacks, thanks for the kind words guys, am genuinely touched. Have enjoyed several chats with both of you on various things and enjoyed them immensely - have both learned stuff from each of you and also found your enthusiasm for various things infectious and given me new stuff to investigate and think about - exactly what it's all about imo.

There are quite a few others on here who are good to talk with too, and there are a few folk I haven't really intereacted with but whose posting I think is really impressive.

Despite the occasional troll this is a pretty good forum.

Btw, cracking post above Joshua :thumbup1:


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

indeed i am, im working on it though


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

only read the op but i give advice on what i have done what worked for me and what is working for me now.

theadvice iwould giv to a newb is a lot diff to what i would some one on my level


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> only read the op but i give advice on what i have done what worked for me and what is working for me now.
> 
> theadvice iwould giv to a newb is a lot diff to what i would some one on my level


Noob level too advanced for you ??

:laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I only tend to remark on things im clued up on...those things i dont or not sure...i will ask.

However if some chav pencilneck comes on asking about Oxy/Nap 50 they will certainly get my HONEST/ACTUAL opinion


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pea head said:


> I only tend to remark on things im clued up on...those things i dont or not sure...i will ask.
> 
> *However if some chav pencilneck comes on asking about Oxy/Nap 50 they will certainly get my HONEST/ACTUAL opinion *


and by doing so you provide a valuable service to the forum sir


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> I only tend to remark on things im clued up on...those things i dont or not sure...i will ask.
> 
> However if some chav pencilneck comes on asking about Oxy/Nap 50 they will certainly get my HONEST/*ACTUAL opinion*


Or Lecture???? :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Depends who Im advising

I wil help out up to a certain extent, then if I feel they are getting any where near my level of strength or size, I will then after lulling into false sense of security givimg awesome advice..

I wil then fck them up with some ridiculus suggestion that will Fck them up..

Cant help it

Just way I roll:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Nah, That just makes them even more bitter
> 
> Best Hide behind a pic of some cute animal or some sh1t, then you can post [email protected] about your hard 130lb mate who knocks out 18st roiders and the strongest bloke you knew was down pub, never lifted in his life but could carry 10 bricks at a time.. YAWWWWWWWN
> 
> ...


 he would knock out a heard of gorilla's,blindfolded he's legend.

he died of,being too hard! for the human body too handle, :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> funnily enough i have a mate who can carry 13 bricks at a time, hes only 60Kg and once beat up a 20Stone bouncer :whistling:


bricky's are natty pooofs,stonemasons carry rocks! :rockon: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

mal said:


> bricky's are natty pooofs,stonemasons carry rocks! :rockon: :lol:


so true


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Most are me included (in a general forum rant mode..lol) dont like seeing so called juniour doctors prescribing silly doseages to silly patients ! Ha ho.... Pretty sure there are many more experienced/educated types on here then the 500mg boy's.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Khaos said:


> so true


How do you know yourself?

J


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I would'nt advise anyone on here i'd only say what i'd do, theres a lot a really clued up guys on here who are only to quick to shoot you down! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Information should never be condisending, that is immature.

I know guys at work like that, when they talk to me like that, they lose (1) resource.

I try not to make fun of others, one day I might be in their shoes.

My Mom used to say "If you dont have anything nice to say about someone, say nothing!"


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hard question to answer

just because one lad is a ripped 18 stone and another is a ripped 13, doesnt necessarily mean the 18 stoner knows more or trains harder, on paper yes this may look the case but in reality it may not be

everyone should be taken on their own merits, i personally know jack so rarely offer advice, one thing i will say is that is often do as i say not as i do with me (ie dont train injured)

yes there are people who are full of 5hit you will always get this, but on the other hand just because someone doesnt have a pic doesnt mean theyre not in a good shape

that is all


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LMAO at this thread.

What a load of **** if you don't like the board fvck off it is that simple.

Go over to promuscle that is mainly top level competitors and pros and see how well your chat goes over there.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> LMAO at this thread.
> 
> What a load of **** if you don't like the board fvck off it is that simple.
> 
> Go over to promuscle that is mainly top level competitors and pros and see how well your chat goes over there.


is that from personal experience? :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> is that from personal experience? :whistling:


I never have posted on promuscle but i have seen the types that do.

I just have to laugh at some of the people that think they have more knowledge than others on here even though just like the other guys they have no fvcking clue.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Joshua said:


> How do you know yourself?
> 
> J


i don't know and bricklaying roiders, and yes masons carry "rocks":whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I never have posted on promuscle but i have seen the types that do.
> 
> I just have to laugh at some of the people that think they have more knowledge than others on here even though just like the other guys they have no fvcking clue.


 oh ye i hear what your sayin bro,just bite ya tongue lol. :tongue:

it can get quite serious sometimes


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

its all just chinese wispers.

I take some peoples advice seriously if they have had experience in this or that.Apart from that the only member who springs to mind with good knowledge on how things work scientificly is DLV74.

I see you are having to sign off con to get people to take you seriously:thumbup1: lois lane you had me at it yesterday:thumb:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

99.9% of forum members on every forum. you get the same types on car forums, betting forums, sports forums.

on one particular car forum if you didnt have a certain part for your car, your car wasnt worth sh!t. (i did actually have the part but i bought it because it works and i got a good deal, not because of some forum mentality). same goes with the betting forums, the multi millions these people must have.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

round 2 said:


> I see you are having to sign off con to get people to take you seriously:thumbup1: lois lane you had me at it yesterday:thumb:


I found it rather funny how my advice fell on deaf ears due to my name and lack of avvy. What is in a name especially a obviously fictious name:whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> I found it rather funny how my advice fell on deaf ears due to my name and lack of avvy. What is in a name especially a obviously fictious name:whistling:


Not all ears were deaf Con, I liked your advice but at first I thought you were a chick. :lol:

I was like, this chick is pretty smart about steroids. :whistling:

I was glad actually it was you cuz I felt neutered.....lol

Fcuk that made me laugh.

I appreciate everyones input, you can get little pebbles of wisdom in everyones posts.

What sucks is my memory is bad and generally unless I keep repeating it I forget it. :cursing:

Guess its cool, at least I have the fun learning it all over again. :whistling:

Oh, I missed you Con, and your posts.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Not all ears were deaf Con, I liked your advice but at first I thought you were a chick. :lol:
> 
> I was like, this chick is pretty smart about steroids. :whistling:
> 
> ...


 :beer:

I agree this is the best board on the net IMO it is full of good fun and banter. Most people can take a joke and that is the main thing IMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :beer:
> 
> I agree this is the best board on the net IMO it is full of good fun and banter. Most people can take a joke and that is the main thing IMO.


Mate...I must say that I am ecstatic to see you posting on here again. Truly has brightened up my day:beer:..... You enjoying a nice big lipper(skoal) right now? I bet you are!!!:laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Mate...I must say that I am ecstatic to see you posting on here again. Truly has brightened up my day:beer:..... You enjoying a nice big lipper(skoal) right now? I bet you are!!!:laugh:


 :beer: It is fun to post on here as my 150 posts in 24 hours show!

Missed chatting to you to bro!

About 10 minutes ago i was off to the gym now


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :beer: It is fun to post on here as my 150 posts in 24 hours show!
> 
> Missed chatting to you to bro!
> 
> About 10 minutes ago i was off to the gym now


I agree!!

How far are you out from your show?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

5.5 weeks here is my log bro started by Joe http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/91399-our-absent-con-looking-good.html


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

dont listen to lois or con or what ever...... what the fuk does he know any way!

:laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Jim preaches high drug intake and heavy self abuse.

Con preaches organic food hard training and healthy living.

Hmmmm now i am no genius but.......... 

Any way get some sleep you silly [email protected] must be 3am for you!!!!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Jim preaches high drug intake and heavy self abuse.
> 
> Con preaches organic food hard training and healthy living.
> 
> ...


lol so you aint been posting but i can see you have been reading lol

i bet i was the reason you came back? thought you had to for the good of the bord? lol you were right on the not being a genius tho lol now shut the fuk up and wack in an extra 1000mg test and 700mg tren!

yep 3am i work nights tho lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol so you aint been posting but i can see you have been reading lol
> 
> i bet i was the reason you came back? thought you had to for the good of the bord? lol you were right on the not being a genius tho lol now shut the fuk up and wack in an extra 1000mg test and 700mg tren!
> 
> yep 3am i work nights tho lol


I did i thought "fvck me Jim is giving every one the wrong advice and leading them down the path of the devil aka JW007" time to get some holy goodness back on the board


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I did i thought "fvck me Jim is giving every one the wrong advice and leading them down the path of the devil aka JW007" time to get some holy goodness back on the board


holy bolox you mean? lol (did not mean that to sound like blasfeam) (yes i know i cant spell for sh1t!)

were you around for the natty bashing? that was funny


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

we need more dbol! 100mg a day and i run out fast! but any less is shyt so remember newbs 100mg aday keeps big jim and jw away!.................... untill its time for tren!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> makes me laugh because the overtraining posse generally dont look like theyve ever trained let alone overtrained





Dan said:


> Theres so much on this website which is said over and over again which isnt always right. Ive been UNDER training because of people rattling on about overtraining etc. And a lot of people do just type what they've had said to them, not mentioning any names :lol:


Overtraining is a real issue for some people. Identifying whether one is under or overtraining is another issue, and each person has to make their own mind up on whether they are or not. Most of my interest in the topic of overtraining is identifying how the different types of limits can be overcome / increasing recovery rate.



Smitch said:


> I personally don't like to take advice from anyone that doesn't have a pic of themselves in their avi.
> 
> I'm not in great shape but i've put my pic there so why would someone who is obviously in better shape than me not want to advertise that fact?
> 
> The internet is a great place, you can claim to be who/whatever you like.


I don't have my my pics in my avi, but they are in my journal. That said, I do not believe that one should only take advice from those in great shape. Some of the people whose opinions I value the most are in enviable shape, and some are not.

We all get dealt a different hand - genetic wise, our family and financial circumstances, etc, and some people are higher risk takers than others. I have mates who have not a scrap of fat on their body, yet they eat any junk food that comes into their hands. I would not want to emulate their actions (or advice) as I understand they are coming from a different starting point than I am.

As for advertising the fact - some people on the forums are not here to promote themselves or to have their ego massaged by showing the world how good they are. Some are on here to share information with like minded folk and debate issues.

Pictures get nicked on the internet by people pretending to be people who they are not. Judging the quality of information from avi pics is placing a lot of trust in that person for not faking their photo.



> Just go along with what they say,if it makes them feel good about themselves.It's the contradiction i find amusing.


Why not argue the point with them so they can improve their understanding?

I understand what you are saying on the contradiction between people knowing what to do and doing it. I am certainly guilty of that myself, and although I could come up with all sorts of reasons/excuses for my inabilities to do what I know I should do, my failure to act should not decry from the information itself. If someone things I am talking crap, I would hope they would tell me.

J


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> I only got upto page 4 and got bored of reading the same old S**T tbh. I'd feel fvckin sorry for anyone straying to this forum in a quest for iformation, advice, knowledge because the majority of people on this forum now are pricks who just take the p!ss. Not mentionig any names, do I need to?
> 
> To be honest I've stopped using this forum for advice because I know all I'll get if I ask a "stupid question" is page upon page of useless sh!te whereas I can look elsewhere and have what I was looking for within a couple minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that post man, very flattered. I was looking for my journal so I put my username into the search and I saw this thread. I though......mmmmmmmm I haven't posted there before, I wonder who is slagging me off??? Very pleasantly surprised to find it was a compliment. Cheers:beer:


----------

